# Remove Netflix.....How?



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

If there a way to remove Netflix from my Tivo Premiere with firmware 20.2? I don't have a Netflix account and don't plan on getting one.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer (Mar 17, 2011)

You can remove it from being displayed by going to settings, channels, my video providers. Unselect it there.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks! I had deleted it with 14.9 but it's been so long that I forgot how.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

that one's easy to forget. for some reason i don't associate those 3rd-party sites with 'channels' at all. i only found it again by accident when i got a new tivo and it was driving me nuts.

/guy


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Mike Pfeifer said:


> You can remove it from being displayed by going to settings, channels, my video providers. Unselect it there.


Hey, I am not seeing that option under "Settings>Channels" I have an Elite running 20.2

My Video Providers is not an Option


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

mchiles said:


> Hey, I am not seeing that option under "Settings>Channels" I have an Elite running 20.2
> 
> My Video Providers is not an Option


Is the Elite yours or is it one provided by the Cable Co?

Cable Co DVR's probably do want you to use the competition.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

bshrock said:


> Is the Elite yours or is it one provided by the Cable Co?
> 
> Cable Co DVR's probably do want you to use the competition.


I owned the Elite. It is not a cable provide DVR.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

mchiles said:


> I owned the Elite. It is not a cable provide DVR.


You need to enable transfers. See the instructions in "Show the Steps" Before you begin: Activating your TiVo box on your Netflix account



> On your computer, sign into your tivo.com account at tivo.com/manage.
> Select "DVR preferences" on the left, and make sure your TiVo boxes are enabled for transfers and video downloads.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

bshrock said:


> You need to enable transfers. See the instructions in "Show the Steps" Before you begin: Activating your TiVo box on your Netflix account


Thanks... But, I am trying to rid my Elite of Netflix. Not add it.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Does this work for Hulu Plus in the same way? I'll have to enact that change tonight!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

TiVo with HD menus: Go to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Select Netflix to uncheck or check the box.

TiVo with SD menus: Go to TiVo Central > Video On Demand > Netflix, and then select &#8216;Show in Now Playing List.&#8217; Choose to &#8220;Don&#8217;t Show&#8221; or &#8220;Show&#8221; Netflix in Now Playing List.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Outstanding! Goodbye Hulu and other services I don't use. 

Thanks.


----------

